# organisational chart



## CEO (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys I'm new, and I tried to download a posted/attached organisational chart which I would need for my dissertation. But it's not possible, it always just downloads a link to controlbooth page saying 3 reasons why it might be not allowed for me to download the attachement. How can I still downloaded? Or does anyone else have an organizational chart of a theatre????? Thanks


----------



## jwl868 (Apr 6, 2007)

Try this thread, you'll find a couple charts in the replies:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3861

You have to be logged in to read the attachments.

Joe


----------



## avkid (Apr 6, 2007)

I have extracted the file from that post in case it an isolated page problem.
If this doesn't work I will put it up on my website.
Or PM me and i'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 6, 2007)

Just remember that Every theater is organized differently. I've looked at several of these charts and they are all different from the ones in the theaters I've worked in around here. 

I always tell my students. Every theater has all these jobs. They may not be organized in this order. More importantly, there maybe one person who does several of these jobs or there may be several people who one of these jobs.


----------



## Van (Apr 7, 2007)

What's your thesis on ? Is there an area we could help you with, as Gaff stated there are hundreds of different models for theatrical administration organization. Almost every theatre I've worked at has had the same posistions in differing levels of responsibility and authority.


----------



## CEO (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you guys. The first link was the same I used before that didnt work, but the second download link was very helpful...
My dissertation is on what are the key skills required by a CEO of a London producing theatre? who is the rightful chief executive of a London producing theatre? and which role (artistic or administrative or both) is therefore best suited? Actually I'm kind of stuck in the moment, so I would be very much interested in your thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Aboard. I have hardly any idea on what a good organisational chart would look like, and don't really involve myself in the management side of things, so I think I'll stay out of the rest of the discussion... (for the moment at least.)


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 10, 2007)

CEO said:


> Thank you guys. The first link was the same I used before that didnt work, but the second download link was very helpful...
> My dissertation is on what are the key skills required by a CEO of a London producing theatre? who is the rightful chief executive of a London producing theatre? and which role (artistic or administrative or both) is therefore best suited? Actually I'm kind of stuck in the moment, so I would be very much interested in your thoughts!!!!!



Not exactly the expert on this topic... But in general, artists don't tend to be all that great with the numbers side of the industry and the executive people don't tend to be great with the artistic side. It seems to me that if you are using a model that requires just one person in charge that person should be one with a strong administrative background who surrounds them self with great artistic people who are free to make artistic decisions. I really prefer the model used at the my local big regional theater. They have an artistic director and a managing director. They have equal power and have to find a way to work together to make decisions all under the supervision of a board of trustees. It's perfect because you let people focus on their strengths and handle what they handle best. The fact that neither can veto the other's decisions forces collaboration and compromise. I'm sure there are times that they are at each other's throats, but it seems to me like a great way to run a theater.


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2007)

The "Head" of a theatre is always a difficult area to define. I've been at theatres where you have a "Managing Artistic Director", I been at them where thay have a "Managing Director" and an "Artistic Director". The theatre I am at now has an "Artistic Director" and an "Executive Director" Obviously the Executive Director takes all the "CEO" duties yet the Artistic Director really has final say in decisions. Many times, I have found, the actual duties of these individuals can overlap. It also depends on the structure of the Board of Directors. A strong board can sometimes over-ride the decisions of either the AD or BD, Sometimes the personalities involved are the major factors in deciding, "Who runs the company?" 
I think this is one area where a lot of "business people go nuts about theatre. We tend to look to the director as the arbiter of all decisions. I've known Good M.A.D. but it's a special person indeed that can really pull off those duties. I also don't think you can expect a MAD to actually get any stage directing done during a season, whilst juggling AD and MD duties. Of course if you are talking about a much smaller company, with a 4 or 5 show season it might be easier.


----------

